# I Need A Light In The Closet



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The closet was too dark and those battery lights, well the batterys die and then they dont work. So I went to the local RV place, bought a light and hooked it up. I drilled a small hole through the cabinets and put the wires in wire loom and secured it to the top of the cabinet to the left. 12v wires run down the center of the cabinet to the left, tapped into them and it works. Not a big mod but a mod is a mod.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's a great mod! Well done


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great idea and a nice job









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like it.
















Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"4 out of 4 Outbackers surveyed said they liked it"


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Very cool....great idea.......

Kirk


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

California Jim said:


> "4 out of 4 Outbackers surveyed said they liked it"


It's now 6 out of 6.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

10$ and 1 hour of time, I guess I should do the other one now....


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

7 out of 7...

Me likey!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

8 of 8 - might have to do that Mod myself!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Bet it's YOUR closet, isn't it????








HA!

-Hope


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> 10$ and 1 hour of time, I guess I should do the other one now....


Ohhhhh! I need one of these.. Oh honey.....

I'm sure I might can convince Lem to do this for the camper (but I can forget any projects on the house)...

C-


----------



## t_hader (Apr 2, 2007)

nice thong!

T



battalionchief3 said:


> The closet was too dark and those battery lights, well the batterys die and then they dont work. So I went to the local RV place, bought a light and hooked it up. I drilled a small hole through the cabinets and put the wires in wire loom and secured it to the top of the cabinet to the left. 12v wires run down the center of the cabinet to the left, tapped into them and it works. Not a big mod but a mod is a mod.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tim from the D said:


> The closet was too dark and those battery lights, well the batterys die and then they dont work. So I went to the local RV place, bought a light and hooked it up. I drilled a small hole through the cabinets and put the wires in wire loom and secured it to the top of the cabinet to the left. 12v wires run down the center of the cabinet to the left, tapped into them and it works. Not a big mod but a mod is a mod.


[/quote]


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thong?

I could have sworn those were clothes hangers.









Thong?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Cool Mod and not too tough for an ol' engineer like me....


----------

